# Open For Business



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

When you opened for business.. 
How much did you spend on your opening capital to start? 

All together... and how many products did you start of with? 

Did you start buying your supplies in bulk first or smaller quantities... 

I need help on this..


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 28, 2007)

All depends on how much money your willing to spend and how much it'll cost to do your products. For example I calculate how much to make candles. Wax, color, soy, scents, wicks, packaging, labels. Add it up and there you go. For me I started slow since I started with nothing no customers or anything.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, since I'm still in baby shoes with my business, I can tell you that I started out small. I couldn't afford investing a lot.. we just don't have the $ for it...

So I basically got a few M&P bases, fragrances from sites where you can get a Bakers dozen (13x 1oz) for 20$ for example, a few molds and that's it.
All in total I'd say I've spent 100-150$ now, including lables, envelopes etc.

I'm still not finished with my site to open up officially (I'm not a big pro when it comes to building your own site, HTML codes and such) but already had one lady pre-order soaps from me, so I'm hoping once my site is 100% ready, I'll get some more customers. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

Crossing for you!

Thats my problem, if I cant start the way I want, I am having a hard time starting it.... I have money coming to invest, but I dont want to invest so much of it. 
I was going to just make soap, but I love the creams etc as well.. 
maybe I will just buy small quantities and build overtime.. 

*Sigh*


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too! Basically I went small and my bf gave me some start up money and I added the rest. Lets not mention the money I've spent on just learning how to make all that I do candles/soaps etc. Anyway go slow and build from there.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2007)

I started w/ a block of M&P from a craft shop & slowly increased from there.

The first year I bought most all of my supplies from online garage sales.


----------

